

Crash Bandicoot - Teaching an Old Dog New Bits - agavin
http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/2011/03/27/crash-bandicoot-teaching-an-old-dog-new-bits-part-2/

======
timcederman
This entire series of retrospective articles about the Naughty Dog team has
been fascinating. Definitely worth the longish read.

------
bitwize
This was definitely true in the PS days. Nowadays it's more like this:

1\. License the Unreal engine

2\. Skin it with your content

3\. ???

4\. Profit!

And people wonder why games are so samey today.

